# Dinette Privacy Curtain Install On 2011 250Rs (Photos)



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

I have what i believe is my first unique modification. DW and I hosted another couple on our recent epic 2 week journey to/from Yellowstone. We wanted to give our guests the option of having privacy and also allowing us to have our privacy in the King slide-out. The guests chose to use the bunk area (as their preference), but we did use this curtain for daily changing of clothes. It fits nice when slides are in.

I found some tracking and curtains at Ikea. My wife sewed the curtains to preferred length. We chose lighter weight curtains, they dont provide 100% privacy, more like 80%. The weight difference is significant when you go from a $10 set to $25 set of curtains. DW made the curtain tie-backs with the leftover material and about 6" of velcro. We could have bought the curtain rods and other curtain hardware to fancy it up, but decided to stick with the basics.

HERE ARE THE PHOTOS

Materials list (total of ~$61.47)

2 of these long tracks KVARTAL Single track rail
5 of these ceiling attachments KVARTAL Ceiling fixture
1 of these corner pieces KVARTAL Corner piece
1-2 packs of glider and hooks KVARTAL Glider and hook
1-2 packs of curtain hooks RIKTIG Curtain hook
2 packs of beige curtains VIVIAN Curtains, 1 pair
6" of velcro

Tools
Hacksaw
Mitre box
Metal files for finishing the cuts and tracking
Phillips Screwdriver (electric and manual)
Tapemeasurer
Pencil
Dremel tool with cutter (used it to smooth the inside of the tracking)
Sewing machine and thread

Time
1-2 hours for sewing curtains to custom length/width
1 hour for assembling track and adding the curtain (need 2 people for putting up the track)

Please let me know if anyone ever uses this to make their own. I hope that i can give back for all of the help you all have given to me. Thank you


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing your next mod is to install motorhome grade stabilizers?

....you know you were all thinking it....I just happen to post it.























Joking aside....that is one awesome installation job. Nice work!!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice. thanks for posting it up; i did not know ikea had that type of track....


----------

